
Category theory – A gentle introduction [pdf] - furcyd
https://www.logicmatters.net/resources/pdfs/GentleIntro.pdf
======
nn3
Isn't that something that Haskell programmers use to obfuscate their programs?

~~~
Retra
If you live under a rock, you might also think the sun is nothing more than
just a crack in the Earth.

